# Bono



## pla725 (Jul 23, 2011)

My sweet Bono crossed the bridge this morning with his companion Ruby at his side. He is now with his first love Houdini. 

You can now see and binkie free my friend.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Bono.
Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:
Sweet Bono.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost Bono. Binky free at the bridge little one.


----------



## MILU (Jul 24, 2011)

Rest in Peace, sweet Bono! The bunny heaven will be happier with your presence... 
:rainbow::cry4::bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Bono.

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Jan


----------

